# Power supply question



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Need a recommendation for a power supply that will handle 3 USA F3's.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been happy with the Bridgewerks 10 and 15 amp power supplies. I figure 1 amp per motor, your 3F3s have 6 motors. That is a minimum of 6 amps. Sound, lights, grades, size of curves, etc., will all add to the power needed. I routinely run 3 USAt F3s with these power supplies. Chuck


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I will probably go with the 10 amp due to the price.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dpotp 

I use one of these to power my 4 USAT F3s pulling USAT Passenger cars. 

This trans is sold as I don't see one listed on Ebay right now, but they sell for 175 -200 typically. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MRC-POWER-G...446769?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item33873ff131


----------



## pipedoc55184 (Feb 21, 2009)

I can tell you from recently gained experience that if you plan on moving to a system to contol the trains remotely you are better going with a stand alone power supply like the CRE-55468 and purchase a throttle control. If and when you move to a system like the Aristo Revolution you can sell your throttle on Ebay or otherwise and have the perfect transformer to run your trains.....If it's a long time for that I recommend the MRC power G, I ran 3 Aristo Dash 9s, and 3 Aristo FA/FB engines and an LGB 2-4-0 and had plenty of power for several cars with lights...it ran it all without a problem and you can pick one up on Ebay for around $125-$150 used which is a great price for a powerful transformer


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 16, 2011)

Build your own. For pennies on the dollar you can build a high quality unit and everything you would need can be found online at places like Amazon and eBay. 

I built my own 18v 10a supply here: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/120962/Default.aspx 
It was VERY easy.


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

This looks easy enough. this for the info.


----------

